# Stainless steel 316L flat/ribbon wire



## tomcat (5/11/18)

Hey everyone, just wondering does any of our local (south african) stores, stock ss316l flat/ribbon wire?

I've been through google and cant seem to find any stores that do, hopefully my google-fu has just abandoned me today and one (or more) of the local vendors cant help me out.

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (5/11/18)

i have sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat (19/11/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> i have sent you a PM


Thanks bro, I'll reply in pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

